# Germantown, MD - 2 yard Salt Dog Spreader for sale W/all wiring n controler



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

4-5 years old works well just needed tax write-off so purchased new one


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Price?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I’ll give ya $250


----------



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

Already sold the spreader


----------

